# Gotta Love Ebay.



## Bellwether (Sep 17, 2015)

I snagged this Albrecht 1/8- 5/8 Chuck with an R8 shank on eBay for $78 (thank you sniping app). Unfortunately the jaws were pretty beat up so I had to order new ones for $100! Yikes! All in all still a great deal for such a nice piece of tooling.


----------



## Silverbullet (Sep 18, 2015)

I also scored a real nice one ,mine is in great shape. It's a small one but they are the best ,even tho you needed some parts at the price of new ones you done good . I have one like yours and it's well over thirty years old and it is my favorite  chuck in the mill or the Lathe. Only reason I wanted another was for tiny bits , plus ya know tools are an addiction . Good luck with your new chuck it won't let you down , just don't put any larger bits that will make it torque down on the bit in use. I've watched others use silver and deming bits use pipe wrenches to get them out of the chuck. I reserve my chucks and take care of them . Over the past year I scored two Jacobs a #20 and an # 8 1/2, the 20 I think I will put a new shank on . After I ck the new 8 1/2 I'll know if that needs replacing .


----------



## Bellwether (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks, I should have the new jaws tomorrow and then I'll be good to go. I have no doubt it'll be as good as new.


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 22, 2015)

I would complain to the seller , Bet he didn't state the jaws where shot. Tell him you want half the money back.


----------



## brav65 (Sep 22, 2015)

eBay does rock, I picked up,a nearly new Albright 1/16 to 1/2 for $104 that retails for over $300 with a snipe bid as well.


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 22, 2015)

Several years ago I scored one that was on a drill press the company I was working for scrap out.  The drill press sat outside for nearly a year before it was scrap out and the chuck was covered on rust.  Popped it off the spindle with a 15" Crescent wrench, wedged the crescent wrench jaws between the back of the chuck and the quill of the DP spindle and popped it off.  Took it home, cleaned it up mounted on an arbor.  Tried it out and is perfect, runs dead true.  I only use it when precision hole placement is needed and such.


----------



## countryguy (Sep 22, 2015)

Ok guys. What's a snipe bid?    Help the ebay rookie out here?


----------



## Bellwether (Sep 22, 2015)

kd4gij said:


> I would complain to the seller , Bet he didn't state the jaws where shot. Tell him you want half the money back.


Good idea, I may just do that. I went back and looked at the original listing and it stated that it was completely functional just dirty. Thanks for the tip.



countryguy said:


> Ok guys. What's a snipe bid?    Help the ebay rookie out here?


A snipe bid is a bid put in at the last couple of seconds of the auction with the intent of your bid being the final and winning bid. You need to get a sniping app to do it.


----------



## Bob Korves (Sep 25, 2015)

Bellwether said:


> Good idea, I may just do that. I went back and looked at the original listing and it stated that it was completely functional just dirty. Thanks for the tip..



Hi, neighbor!  One thing I have found is that one needs to read tool ads literally.  If it said "the tool is completely functional" then that is all it means.  Are you able to put a drill in the chuck and drill a hole?  If so, it is completely functional, even if it has .050" runout and rattles as it spins.  Anything beyond what the ad literally states is a hopeful expectation.  You could sure ask anyway, though, and being an Epay purchase you could try to get favorable consideration by threatening negative feedback, though IMHO not really ethical from what was stated here.  Most Epay sellers really do care about their reputation and feedback ratings.  It has come to a point where many Epay sellers will simply state something like "Used item.  I am not an expert.  Look at the photos carefully, they are an important part of the description."  In fact, those blurry pics then become the only description, and when push comes to shove Epay will back the seller.  Caveat Emptor...

Another possibility on Epay is to ask detailed questions about anything you care about through the Epay path to ask the seller questions.  Those questions and answers then become part of the transaction, and IF you can pin the seller down on something he will need to back what he said.  If not, wait for something that seems better to come along or take your chances and hope for the best.


----------



## marcusp323 (Sep 25, 2015)

Picked up a set of 3 Albrecht in 1/4, 3/8, & 1/2 off ebay for just over $100. Much easier to snag when the listing ends at 2 AM Pacific! 
2 of the 3 were somewhat rough feeling & needed cleaning, but since I was replacing the arbors anyway, who cares? Had to take them apart to knock the old arbor out, & after a little bath & lubing, good as new & about 1/10 the price.


----------



## Bob Korves (Sep 25, 2015)

By the way, I have that same Albrecht chuck that I bought used locally for $50.  It needed a cleanup, had a bunch of grease in it, and also had a nasty arbor on it.  I bought an Albrecht R8 arbor for it ($65, OUCH!) and now it works beautifully, smooth and with no measurable runout.  I think Albrecht arbors are the only good choice for precision chucks now, since the Jacobs stuff is coming from China, and their prices still represent their FORMER glory.  I did buy a South Bend branded imported arbor from Grizzly for use on another chuck for my drill press, and it was nicely finished, couple thou runout, reasonable price.  The hardening is less than the Albrecht.


----------



## kvt (Sep 25, 2015)

my problem is I every time I found something I wanted, I would get out bid at the last second,   now I know why, one of you guys with the sniping app.


----------



## John Hasler (Sep 25, 2015)

kvt said:


> my problem is I every time I found something I wanted, I would get out bid at the last second,   now I know why, one of you guys with the sniping app.


I don't much mind sniping.  When I see something on Ebay that I want I decide how much I will pay for it, bid that as my maximum, and that's it.  If I'm outbid, then someone else wanted it more than I did.  The only irritation about sniping is having to wait until the end to find out that I was outbid.  If everyone did as I do we could all move on to the next item more quickly.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Sep 25, 2015)

I "snipe" but by hand - I put my bid in 4-5s before the end. If I'm going to get it for what I want to pay, I'll get it, if I don't then I won't get the chance to bid myself up beyond that. It's pretty annoying when you get sniped at the last minute, but if I'd wanted to pay that amount, I should have bid that amount! Lost an auction for a couple of tatty looking 60pc wire gauge drill sets in the last second - I've been after a half decent set that I can afford (lots of caveats!) for a year, but I can survive without it for a while longer!


----------



## kvt (Sep 25, 2015)

I really have not used ebay much, my wife does some, but the few times I have tried to bid, towards the end, I put in the bid higher than what is there, and it jumps up at the last second to beat me.   I just aint fast enough to get it in another bid at that point.


----------



## John Hasler (Sep 25, 2015)

kvt said:


> I really have not used ebay much, my wife does some, but the few times I have tried to bid, towards the end, I put in the bid higher than what is there, and it jumps up at the last second to beat me.   I just aint fast enough to get it in another bid at that point.


It isn't like a real auction.  If you "win" you'll pay the lesser of your bid or $1.00 over the previous maximum bid.   Thus there's no reason not to put your maximum in right away.


----------



## Eddyde (Sep 25, 2015)

I sniped an like new 1/2" Albrecht a couple of weeks ago, for $75. It had a"Made in England" #2JT -#3MT arbor on it. I also scored a Bison JT2-R8 arbor to get it to fit my mill for $20. I don't think there is anything wrong with sniping, if you want something bad enough you gotta be "present" at the end of the auction.


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 26, 2015)

John Hasler said:


> It isn't like a real auction.  If you "win" you'll pay the lesser of your bid or $1.00 over the previous maximum bid.   Thus there's no reason not to put your maximum in right away.




 Not really true bidding early gives some one time to increase there bid. I have gotten stuff at much lower than my max bid by bidding 2 sec before the end.


----------

